# Gas Weight....?



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I know it's better to race the 1/4 mile
with very little gas in your tank for obvious
weight reasons.

With this in mind, how much do ya'll think
a full tank (20 gallons) of gas weighs?

My guess would be 125 lbs.
Anyone good with gallons to lbs conversions?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i think 1 gallon = 6 or 8 lbs....


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

8.8 lbs per gallon


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

1 gallon of gasoline = 6.1 lbs.

Source: Ref 389.103 J Jones, Stacy. WEIGHTS AND MEASURES.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

centurion (edit i misspelled centurion as "ruben" at first) is right.

plan on 100 lbs weight savings running at 1/4 tank


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

my guess would be 122 lbs... so what do I win?  

1 gallon of gasoline = 6.1 lbs
1 gallon of water = 8.8 lbs.

When I go off shore fishing, I carry about 1000 lbs of the stuff


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

i have heard it was like 5.5 lbs but im not sure.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*um straight off the MSDS*

Specific Gravity of 0.7-0.77 if you must know. Water is ~8 lbs/gal
thus gas is 5.6-6.1 lbs/gal depending on temperature


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks everyone.
I guess I wasn't too far off 
with a guess of 125 lbs.

The consensus seems to be 122 lbs.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: um straight off the MSDS*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *Specific Gravity of 0.7-0.77 if you must know. Water is ~8 lbs/gal
> thus gas is 5.6-6.1 lbs/gal depending on temperature *


One kilogram per litre. Figure that one out


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

multiply it by 2.2046 to get the lbs


----------



## Altima-02 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: um straight off the MSDS*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *Specific Gravity of 0.7-0.77 if you must know. Water is ~8 lbs/gal
> thus gas is 5.6-6.1 lbs/gal depending on temperature *


You gotta love Physics


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ouch.... headache.


----------

